# ZSK Service Tech Needed!



## kbgamez (Sep 1, 2009)

I am looking for an ZSK service Tech in the West-Central Wisconsin area. Any information is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi:
I'm lookig at buying a zsk machine have you found tech. I'm in North Dakota and I would like to know if there is a tech. in this area.


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

Which ZSK Machine are you looking at getting?

I have 2 Sprint 2's, Servicing them is dead easy.

I have just replaced all the parts inside 1 of the heads and both machines now have the same parts that are used on the latest Sprint 5.

I've saved thousands on tech bills by doing it myself.

If you get 1 and need any help just pm and I will gladly help.

Phil


----------



## oldstunt (Mar 22, 2008)

go to zskusa.com 
go to service then support Mike Nadeau is the man to talk to.
He knows the machines inside out. I'm sure he can put you in contact with someone in your area that can help you. Or he may be able to help you over the phone depending on your issue.
We have been using zsk machines for 9 years now and have really had great luck with them, real work horse machines.
Also if you go to videos on their site they have training videos available.
I have done all of our service here myself what I did need help with mike lead me through it.


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm looking at buying the sprint. I know have an Renaissance Mini and looking the go to a better quality machine. The sales man told me that I would be able to stitch at an average of 1,000 per min. and now my machine runs it best at 450 per min. small lettering is at about 300 per min.


----------



## oldstunt (Mar 22, 2008)

We run a sprint 2 and two 2 head machines all zsk.
What the sales person is telling you is true. However most tread will not sew as well at 1000 per min.
We run most of or designs at 800 to 850 per min it works fine. Digitizing is also very important on sewing speed. Hats and some fine lettering we run at 650 per min. Hats with the flagging effect 650 just makes it a lot smother job. The zsk is a workhorse I do not think you will disappointed if you go with them. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

The sprint has a max of 1200spm, I run mine around 900spm even on small text.

I've got 25 fleece's to do this week and 1 part has text at 3mm high, it will stitch it out no problem.


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

Well that sounds great I do a lot of small lettering. The next question is the shoe gig is it some thing you have and if so do you use it a lot is there a demand for embroidering on shoes no body in this area can do it.


----------



## W6ON (Oct 26, 2013)

selzler said:


> Well that sounds great I do a lot of small lettering. The next question is the shoe gig is it some thing you have and if so do you use it a lot is there a demand for embroidering on shoes no body in this area can do it.



Interested in hearing more about the shoe clamp, and if there is a demand for it. 

We have a two colleges and 6-7 high schools here and am wondering if the $800 for the shoe clamp and $200 for the heavy duty springs (recommended upgrade from ZSK for the Sprint) is worth the investment.


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi:
I talked to the salesman on Friday and asked if he could give me a few names of people that have the shoe jig and he told me that he only has one company that has it and uses it on a regular basis. Then he started talking that new balance and Niki use the jig for shoes. Now I don't know if I want the jig sounds like the market isn't there for the shoe embroidery.


----------



## W6ON (Oct 26, 2013)

Hmm....I am kinda thinking that as well. I have not approached the local embroidery shops to see if they would concider sub-contracting to me for shoe orders, but plan on it just to see if they ever get requests for it.

I did see someone on another forum asking about embroidering on shoes and boots and the replies posted were that it is not possiable with most machines. So I am sure there is a (small) market, but getting the exposure to that market would be the trick.

Phil, do you have a service manual for the Sprint? I asked the ZSK rep and was told they did not offer one.


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi Stan, No I don't have a service manual. Most of the maintenance items are in the manual that should be completed Daily,Month and Yearly I.e Greasing and oiling.

Everything else I've picked up from when a engineer used to service a 4 head ZSK for a shop I worked for.

Not much to it really, If you need help with anything just let me know.


----------



## W6ON (Oct 26, 2013)

Thank you Phil. I will let you know if I ever need help with it. 

Take care, Stan


----------

